# How do you motivate yourself for running?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

to put it simple, at the minute i hate running.

I want to join the marines so fitness and running are a must for me, but im already dreading tomorrow mornings run.

Is there any1 out there who actually enjoys running? and if not how do you constantly motivate yourself to go out and do it.

Wish it felt as easy as going down to the gym to lift weights, thats fun :laugh:


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> *to put it simple, at the minute i hate running*.
> 
> I want to join the marines so fitness and running are a must for me, but im already dreading tomorrow mornings run.
> 
> ...


Running is evil.

If you hate running that much, sorry to say this, but perhaps the Marines isn't for you; they run a lot.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Running is evil.
> 
> If you hate running that much, sorry to say this, but perhaps the Marines isn't for you; they run a lot.


I dont think anyone enjoys it haha, i still go out and do it, just dread it


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Jump up and down in front of the mirror, admiring the wobbly bits or try to get in a pair of 32in waist jeans! I hate running but 25mins gentle jogging after a workout is doable as I'm already in the gym and burns fat.

I used to box and hated running but a buddy used to pick me up so I had to go, then I could race aginst him on hill sprints etc and use him as something to motivate me, i.e I'm not going to let him beat me to that tree or let him see me collapse in a fit of breathlessness!


----------



## bigfrank01 (Jun 12, 2011)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Running is evil.
> 
> If you hate running that much, sorry to say this, but perhaps the Marines isn't for you; they run a lot.


lol , used to fight mate and its all running, motivation comes from what you want to achive ,see your self passing out nice missus ,touring the world,,a marine!!,,

oh and its all about the music mate a few tunes to run along to,,,,and a little tip dont put many songs on ya ipod, just enough to start with and add more the further you run, its seems strange but trust me on them long roads its somthing to look forward to,,,,good luck buddy


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

bigfrank01 said:


> lol , used to fight mate and its all running, motivation comes from what you want to achive ,see your self passing out nice missus ,touring the world,,a marine!!,,
> 
> oh and its all about the music mate a few tunes to run along to,,,,and a little tip dont put many songs on ya ipod, just enough to start with and add more the further you run, its seems strange but trust me on them long roads its somthing to look forward to,,,,good luck buddy


Do you think maybe i might hate it due to me previously been overweight, unfit and a basic slob? where id have never been able to run. Although i did enjoy the feeling i got yesterday when i finished my 6.6mile run  best feeling ever


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

I love running ! When I stressed ,I just run ...

run just 10min in 1st week then add 5min each week until you get 60min

More you run more you will like it mate...


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just imagine myself being fat like most guys in the gym


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Brick through a window normally starts a good cardio session...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't run bad for your joints. You should row, cross trainer or static bike


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Don't run bad for your joints. You should row, cross trainer or static bike


Looool, r u serious ? Is it supposed to be funny ?

Maybe your statement is true ,if you re over 70 looool


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> Looool, r u serious ? Is it supposed to be funny ?
> 
> Maybe your statement is true ,if you re over 70 looool


Or have arthritis like me lol


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Bro if you dont like running then marines are not made for you, a lot of them love running and have some retarded Endurance and many times they dont even use athletic shoes, but army boots which suck for running..

i for myself dont need anything to motivate, i just get in the threadmill and wont stop, music helps a lot as well and if u think u cant keep running just tell ur self otherwise and 40 minutes will past in no time


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

energize17 said:


> I just imagine myself being fat like most guys in the gym


What is it supposed to mean ?

Are you saying only fat people run?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm in the same boat mate. Im planning on applying for te marines next month and I'm not a massive of running. I find music to be the biggest motivator for me. Creed - my sacrifice really does it for me! Listen to that song, then picture yourself going through basic training. You'll be fine buddy. Also, look for a torrent called cardio coach. Theres about 8 volumes and they'll help with your running and fitness in general. They're amazing to do on a treadmill, which I normally hate. Volume 4 lasts 52 minutes including cool down and I sh!t you not, it feels like you've been running for about 10 minutes. It flies by! So yeah, music to get me going, cardio coach on the treadmill, and when I go running down by the beach, I listen to US marine cadence. Look on YouTube for some, then download the albums of it. Keeps me in step with a nice rhythm and decent speed. Plus, people tend to jump put the way when you suddenly start shouting "hoorah!" down the street! Good luck with it all bud.

Edit: start a journal of your training too!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Buy a air rifle and shoot at cops. im sure u wud be running with a huge smile on u face then


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

monsterballs said:


> Buy a air rifle and shoot at cops. im sure u wud be running with a huge smile on u face then


May backfire slightly when he's surrounded by armed police.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Don't run bad for your joints. You should row, cross trainer or static bike


Static bike? You can't beat mountain biking or road cycling! Getting in the great out doors getting fresh air & fitness.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys, just gonna update this  been dooing different types of runs now almost every day, and i gotta admit its growing on me. Im actually starting to enjoy running  for me theres no better feeling then completing a hard run, feel like rocky at the top of them stairs haha xD


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

give me a rep then for [email protected] sake.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

When you're hanging out your **** at the end of it, slumped over, gasping for breathe, as you stand up straight and take a deep lung full of air, the endorphin rush is incredible! Recreating the same feeling is the only reason I go running. Although I'm sure it'd be quicker to have a [email protected]


----------



## Lee7 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> I love running ! When I stressed ,I just run ...
> 
> run just 10min in 1st week then add 5min each week until you get 60min
> 
> More you run more you will like it mate...


thats what im doing at the moment, but going up in 2 minute intervals.

Also, set up your playlist on your ipod, something to get you motivated.

Mine consists of :

kasabian - empire

blur - song 2

survivor - eye of the tiger!

oasis - ****in in the bushes

BEP - i got a feeling

audioslave - be yourself

OCS - hundred mile high city

loads of other gems on there that help when you start to hit the wall, which for me is at about 3 minutes!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I do 40 mins a day MINIMUM, most days around 60 mins.. LLike whats been previously mentioned; you WILL get used to it and most likely enjoy it (I do now). Think of the health benefits - if you look after you're body it'l look after you and i dont think a good diet and plenty of CV is a better way to do so  Someone mentioned earlier about only putting a few songs on a time on your ipod, i do this aswell, then when you get there you're looking forward to listening to you new songs and this essentially makes me look forward to my running!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

I didn't want to be fat anymore!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Running is fantastic once you get into it.

My goal many years ago was to be able to run 3 miles although I wasn't convinced it was possible for me. I ended up doing loads of half marathons and a couple of full marathons.

I only run 5 miles a couple of times per week now. Got fvcked off with wearing my trainers out. lol.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I find that a run before lifting weights actually gets the system pumping  but dont run too much or to fast if your tryign to build muscle.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

My 2 pence worth...

Im a big guy weights rule my life and last year realised how unfit i was. Tried cardio in the gym..mind numbingly boring. Tried running outside, better but not massively enjoyable.

Went on ebay..bought a **** hot mountain bike for couple of hundred quid and now im out on it 2 or 3 times a week and love it...give it a try if running isnt doing it for you mate


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Haven't read all through the thread but after reading your initial question I have two suggestions.
> 
> 2. Buy a Garmin forerunner gps watch. It gives your exact speed, average, distance etc and plots it all on a map when you get home. You can then race against your shadow at a later time. This is AWESOME for motivation as you can make it beep at you when you start to slow down etc. Check them out on eBay!


Recommend any model in particular?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I enjoy running... when running at a flat pace it's almost like meditation for me, my mind goes calm and I'm just in tune with feeling my body move. HIIT type interval sprints on the otherhand I enjoy as a challenge and an exercise for building up explosive power and acceleration... like both types of running.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Great program online.....my asics website which I use is a really good motivator.

Also...music is a must and I actually found when training for a 10k recently that I run better alone than I do with someone else.

Break through the 'barrier' that you set yourself and you will be amazed at what your body can achieve.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i llove running. May be an idea to take tunes with you, but as you get into a rythm and relax you might find it's better to turn them off. I find they get in the way and i like toto check out my surroundings. Unless the weather's terrible and i'm on the treadmill. I keep the tunes on then


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm in rhodes on holiday at the mo. No gym nearby, so start every day with a 45 min run along the beach then jump straight in the pool. Top!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Woke at 530,downed a tbsp of cider vinegar in water and went on a 3 mile run.

Muesli/blueberries/plain yogurt and 40g whey on return.

Feel great and sets you up for the day.


----------



## Inoshishi (Apr 22, 2011)

I really enjoy running when I get out there but sometimes it can be a bit hard to get out the door. What I found works for me, is putting on the headphones and playing a good song whilst you're in the house, helps me stop thinking about the whole "ahh man ive gotta go running now!" thing and I just lace up the shoes and get outside. Once I'm there it's all good!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I dont.....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't just run, I push myself for better times over distance + better distance for set times, just like when you lift weights - you need progression to stimulate better health, having MUCH better cv health and ability than the average runner is what keeps me motivated...I'm very competitive by nature so I use that to my advantage!!!

I timed myself recently on a 6 lap run around the track (2.4km/1.5ml run)...8 mins 45 secs...


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

We talking stop start sprint training or long distance running?

Long distance running is something you just learn to like I think. Your body has a speed at which it'll naturally run, and then there's the speed at which you can run without building up lactic acid. The speed you naturally run is always the same, but the speed at which you run without building up lactic acid constantly rises. So you get to a point where the speed you like to run at doesn't build up lactic acid, and then running is as easy as walking, only a lot easier. Once this happens you really do start to enjoy running.

On the other hand, sprint stop training is just pure agony. I do it because I'm trying to drop my half-marathon time, and it's supposed to do more for your heart and thus drop your time a bit... horrible though, but if you keep it up for a couple of weeks you'll start to see results, and that should be motivation enough.

Also, try to run with someone if possible. Long runs in particular get bloody boring if you do it alone, which I find far more demoralising than any pain from the run...


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I run 60-100Km most weeks. I love running and the way it makes me feel during and after which does contribute a lot for motivation. But get the right gear, including running shoes specifically to suit your biomechanics and if you struggle a bit for motivation then get a good pre workout drink something like NO explode or V-Max Pump. They both work a treat for pumping iron in the gym or for a good 10K sprint.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the feeling after a run- real satisfaction. However atm I'm trying to put on weight so running is a no-go. Looking at yourself in the mirror early in the morning pushing your belly out will make you look pretty terrible and probably motivate you though!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Run behind an extremely fit bird  lol


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> Run behind an extremely fit bird  lol


Mmmmm.. Sweaty Clunge!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Podcasts!! Theres loads of free ones on iTunes, audio books are good for passing the time too. Just stick the headphone in and try to forget the pain in your knees! Im not a big fan of running and thats why I like to keep it short but intense, warm up jogging for 10 mins, then shuttle run of 60/70 yard sprints with some walking lunges and body weight squats thrown in to help increase the burn! Hill sprints are great too..


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Listen to some drum and bass or rock music very loudly on the headphones etc always helps !!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I always find the thought of running me off more than the actual running. I find music makes a big difference, something full of energy makes me run better, so get a Playlist going!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I love this quote...............

"Running hurts. It always has. Woolly mammoths didn't just roll over onto a plate and serve themselves up to prehistoric man with fries and a shake. They had to be caught and running down woolly mammoths was a bitch. Guess what? Running is still a bitch. But one with a purpose. It teaches us that good things do not come easy. It teaches us that we are capable of more than we think. It teaches us that hard work will be rewarded and laziness will be punished. Don't expect to learn those life lessons from running's poor relation - jogging. Next time you suffer on the roads or trails, suffer proudly. It means you run like an animal."


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

wait whats cardio?


----------



## TylerDurden84 (Feb 23, 2012)

Read a book called 'ultramarathon man' by dean karnazes... this book will change the way you think about running!!


----------



## cwatton89 (Jan 19, 2012)

Try thinking of the end results. And what other people will think about you looking good. Once youve lost all your blobby bits!


----------

